# 26" mountain bikes



## Alfa GT (21 Jul 2017)

Hi All

Is it worth buying a second hand bike with 26" wheels? I'm being told conflicting information... some say that they are more fun and others that they are too slow with more pedaling. Someone also told me that there will be a shortage of 26" tires in the future.

What do people here think?

Cheers
Ad


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Both my bikes are 26" and I built both myself with no problems sourcing parts

The wheelsets on both are less than a year old - One off the shelf set (Hope Tech XC) and one set I had built by Merlin. I have several sets of tyres for each bike, all less than a year old also - one set is just a few months old. Getting hold of wheels and tyres is not a problem at the moment. In some cases it's easier and cheaper.

The only shortage I am finding are new 26" MTB frames.

BTW : As for being slower, I've lost count of the amount of 29'er I've sped past on climbs. I've also peed off quite a few roadies too on my commute - one on my single speed


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jul 2017)

I do.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

Ride it, see what *you* think - yours is the only opinion that matters.

I doubt there will ever be a shortage if 26" tyres, seeing as its still far and away the most common MTB size around the World. I can see choice becoming a little limited, but supply won't be a problem in our lifetime.


----------



## Alfa GT (21 Jul 2017)

Thanks! I'm having a test ride on one tomorrow so I'll see how it stacks up to the 27.5 Ghost I rode a little while ago.

Cheers


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Jul 2017)

All the doomsayers are talking nonsense. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a 26" er and there is no shortage of spares, rims, spokes, anything. Also, they are not slower. That is BS too.
Buy it, ride it, drink beer. Life's too short to worry about inches.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Jul 2017)

When I was a nipper, 26" wheels were faster than 700c and that was a fact. Now 700c is faster than 26". The laws of mathematics are very commendable, but in Australia the laws of Australia prevail.


----------



## KneesUp (21 Jul 2017)

Whilst you can still get rim-brake rims, there isn't as much choice as once there was in 26"


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2017)

I blast past 26ers on my 29er, mind you it could be because I am pedalling harder.


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> All the doomsayers are talking nonsense. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a 26" er and there is no shortage of spares, rims, spokes, anything. Also, they are not slower. That is BS too.
> Buy it, ride it, drink beer. Life's too short to worry about inches.



Unless you wear lycra, or so it seems on another topic.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2017)

Soon 26" riders will be arrested on sight and their bikes crushed.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jul 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> All the doomsayers are talking nonsense. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a 26" er and there is no shortage of spares, rims, spokes, anything. Also, they are not slower. That is BS too.
> Buy it, ride it, drink beer. Life's too short to worry about inches.


Yep take care of the inches and the yards will take care of themselves.....


----------



## Alfa GT (21 Jul 2017)

I am going to have a look at one of these I think:

https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-camber-fsr-elite-2012-mountain-bike-EV149246

I don't know what mountain bikes should retail second hand. I guess it's down to condition but I wouldn't know how to judge that apart from the frame


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> I am going to have a look at one of these I think:
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-camber-fsr-elite-2012-mountain-bike-EV149246
> 
> I don't know what mountain bikes should retail second hand. I guess it's down to condition but I wouldn't know how to judge that apart from the frame



That's a serious bike right there - that is 

Believe it or not, my neighbour took one of these in part ex against a quad he sold. He offered it to me for peanuts but I had neither the room, nor the nerve to face the wrath of her in doors.

Not sure what he sold it for.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Unless you wear lycra, or so it seems on another topic.



No matter what those say, keep your head high and wear your inches with pride.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

I find myself wearing my helmet more in lycra


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Jul 2017)

That bike looks ace! 

I ride 26" on both my MTBs (one rigid, one FS), and also rode a 29er hardtail for a year or so. Only ridden 27.5" a handful of times, and on not-very-good hire bikes so can't comment on them. I personally prefer the feel of 26" wheels, they feel a touch livelier and require a bit more finesse on the trail rather than riding over everything like a tractor. 

I'm prepared to believe that if you're racing the larger wheel sizes could possibly be a touch faster, but if you're just out to have fun on your bike that doesn't really matter. 

As others have said I can't see parts availability being a problem for the likely life span of a 26" wheel bike. 

They do feel different to one another so the best way is to try out a couple one after the other (is there a local trail centre that hires out bikes near to you?) and see what you prefer.


----------



## Jody (21 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> I am going to have a look at one of these I think:
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-camber-fsr-elite-2012-mountain-bike-EV149246
> 
> I don't know what mountain bikes should retail second hand. I guess it's down to condition but I wouldn't know how to judge that apart from the frame



Make sure shock rebounds/dampers work OK and no major oil leaks. No scratches or marks on the stanchions. Rock it forwards and back with the front brake on and make sure the forks don't knock or clunk. No wobbles/noises on the rear frame bearings. Make sure the brakes are keen and the levers arent spongy.


----------



## Alfa GT (21 Jul 2017)

thanks for the advise. I'm going to be mainly riding around Cannock Chase with a couple of trips to bike park Wales so wanted something that could handle that. I hope this bike can... I don't have much of a clue when it comes to mountain bike specs!

the bike seems to be in good nick on the pics so I'll do as @Jody advises when I have a ride.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Jul 2017)

Jody said:


> Make sure shock rebounds/dampers work OK and no major oil leaks. No scratches or marks on the stanchions. Rock it forwards and back with the front brake on and make sure the forks don't knock or clunk. No wobbles/noises on the rear frame bearings. Make sure the brakes are keen and the levers arent spongy.


All suspension forks clunk when you hold the brake and rock it. They have quite a bit of clearance between bushing and stanchion. Knocks from up-down movement is a different matter though.


----------



## Jody (21 Jul 2017)

My current forks don't make a noise when rocked with the brake on and neither did my previous FOX forks.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2017)

Mine are silent, apart from some wheezing on the softer damper settings. Or it could be me wheezing, hard to tell.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Neither my old Tora's or my new SID's do that either. I'd be pretty peed off if they did. It would mean a bushing change


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 Jul 2017)

Jody said:


> My current forks don't make a noise when rocked with the brake on and neither did my previous FOX forks.


There is no perceptible noise, just a perceptible mechanical knock. It is enough to confuse people who adjust headsets on MTBs.
For there to be no knock, there has to be negative clearance (pressfit) and this is not possible. My workshop specialized in fox and shock servicing and it is the same with all bushing-based forks. The exception is a Lefty fork. Those have square stanchions which run on roller bearings trapped between two hard steel races. These races are available in different thicknesses and you keep on adjusting until there is no knock in both planes.
On round stanchion forks there is only one size bushing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2017)

The only thing i noticed with the change from 26 to 27.5 was the 27 tends to roll over ruts a little better.
I maybe a little quicker too but my 27.5 bike is also a lighter bike with better suspension and gearing.

That Camber is a superb bike..26 ,27 or 29


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2017)

I've had all three, currently own 26 and 27.5, and notice nob all difference. Even commuting on a slick shod 26" MTB, 8 miles each way, my journey time remained pretty much identical when I switched to road bike.

Any difference between 26, 27.5 and 29 is largely illusory, and is why I urge the OP to ignore the armchair experts and do what feels right for him.

PS - I hated my camber HT in 29. Because of that bike I will never buy a new bike again without riding it first.


----------



## Alan O (22 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it worth buying a second hand bike with 26" wheels? I'm being told conflicting information... some say that they are more fun and others that they are too slow with more pedaling. Someone also told me that there will be a shortage of 26" tires in the future.
> 
> ...


Remember 27 x 1 1/4 wheels? They were obsolete on new bikes years ago, but you can still buy wheels and tyres (admittedly not much choice, but I've bought Continental Gatorskin and Ultra Sport, and Schwalbe Marathon, in that size recently).

Compared to that, 26" tyres will surely still be around for decades yet.


----------



## User32269 (22 Jul 2017)

I still ride 26" and have a small stockpile of freewheels and tyres. I'm betting that in a decade, when graphene frames with nanobots will be essential kit, the industry will make a radical change to "new" 26" wheels. So not too worried as my Cromo frames will still be going strong. Bah!


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2017)

odav said:


> I still ride 26" and have a small stockpile of freewheels and tyres. I'm betting that in a decade, when graphene frames with nanobots will be essential kit, the industry will make a radical change to "new" 26" wheels. So not too worried as my Cromo frames will still be going strong. Bah!



Liar liar pants on fire. .....your clearly riding a 36" wheeler in your Avatar


----------



## Alfa GT (24 Jul 2017)

So... i rode the 26" wheeler and it felt great. Admittedly I didn't go off road but it felt as good as the Ghost I was comparing it to. Unfortunately, the seller and I couldn't agree on a price so got to keep looking. I have been pointed in the direction of the Calibre Bossnut as an option for a new bike instead of second hand so I'll try and get to a Go outdoors at some point soon.


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jul 2017)

The calibre bossnut looks great. I've not ridden one yet, but the spec list for the price is great. I've had a good look at a friend's in the flesh and he's very happy with it too. If I was in the market for a new FS bike it's what I'd get (though I'd have to strongly resist the urge to splash it on a retro Marin Mount Vision instead).


----------



## Alfa GT (24 Jul 2017)

I've just googled the new version of the Marin Mount Vision and they look great. Also had a little flick through Wiggles discounts page and seen they have some seriously discounted GTs.... can I have a GT road bike and Mountain bike or is that a bit sad?!
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-helion-comp-2016-mountain-bike/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-helion-expert-2015-mountain-bike-1/


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jul 2017)

Not sure about the new ones, through I think they're supposed to be pretty good... what I seriously lust after is one of these: 






Unfortunately I'm of pretty limited use on any MTB stuff past the 90s! But good luck finding something


----------



## Threevok (24 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> can I have a GT road bike and Mountain bike or is that a bit sad?!/



Yes you can and no it's not


----------



## Alfa GT (25 Jul 2017)

Ok, I can't make a decision and now I've seen a purple orange five which has made me feel all warm and fuzzy downstairs


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 Jul 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> Ok, I can't make a decision and now I've seen a purple orange five which has made me feel all warm and fuzzy downstairs


Don't worry, it is probably just the saddle that's a bit uncomfortable. You can always change it.


----------



## BretonM (29 Aug 2017)

Alfa GT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it worth buying a second hand bike with 26" wheels? I'm being told conflicting information... some say that they are more fun and others that they are too slow with more pedaling. Someone also told me that there will be a shortage of 26" tires in the future.
> 
> ...


Personally, I love the feel of a nibble 26 inch wheeled bike !

So free and fun !

Plus there are some ASTOUNDING deals on 26" products such as wheels, Tyres, forks etc.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Soon 26" riders will be arrested on sight and their bikes crushed.


Ha, they will have to catch me first and that isn't going to happen anytime soon!


Alfa GT said:


> .... can I have a GT road bike and Mountain bike or is that a bit sad?!




Just put some new tyres on my 26" MTB recently, a set of Halo Knobblers. Also shopped around for new tyres for my older sons 27.5 GT Avalanche and struggled to get anything with a chunky tread at the right price. Appeared to be a better choice in the 26" size unless you want to spend silly money (I suppose people will pay more for the fashionable sizes?)

Taking my 26" Zaskar, my younger son's 26" Kona (also shod with a new set of Knobblers this very day. £14 a tyre and Fr/Rr specific treads, what's not to like ) and the 27.5" Avalanche to Sherwood pines tomorrow so will see how the 'small' wheels hinder us......


----------



## Alfa GT (29 Aug 2017)

Just building up an old (2010) Mondraker Prayer 26" frame and can't wait to get it out on some trails... gone for the cheap and fun option in the end! Got some Shimano Zee and Deore parts and going to make it a bomb proof bomber!


----------



## Gibbo88 (2 Mar 2018)

Not sure on this but most Dh bikes seem to be fitted with 26 wheels I have some 26 inch halo sas wheels on my patriot, think they are a tad stronger than the bigger sizes.


----------



## Zippykona (12 Apr 2018)

I wouldn’t care about wheel sizes but I would certainly worry about buying a frame with a straight steerer.
Non tapered forks are getting rare. Nice ones,anyway.


----------



## Alan O (13 Apr 2018)

I know it's an old thread, but I'll just add a few words in praise of the 26" MTB.

I have a GT Avalanche hardtail (2nd hand, cheap) and I've been riding it a lot in this damp spring we're having - and getting well caked in mud in the process. And it is just so much fun. Approaching 60, belting round the woods on the GT is really helping me feel young again!

I bought a second set of wheels, and I have the Tioga knobblies it came with on one set (I have no familiarity with the brand, but they seem great for the mud), and Schwalbe Land Cruisers on the the others for when I'm on firmer surfaces and really don't want the knobbly drag.

I recently saw some Continental Sport Contact II tyres going cheap (£10 each) and got a pair, and I'll put them on my Grisley rigid just for knocking about on cycle paths and the like. (And the £20 I paid for the tyres has brought the total I've spent on that bike so far to £50, including the bike.)

In short, after a near lifetime of riding steel road bikes (for which I still have a passion), I've also come to love the 26" MTB format.

And if you don't need the latest generation of technology for competition or serious technical riding, there's a whole load of 1990's to 2000's generation MTBs going on eBay for silly money. Every cyclist should try one, at least once


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2018)

Yellow Saddle said:


> All the doomsayers are talking nonsense. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a 26" er and there is no shortage of spares, rims, spokes, anything. Also, they are not slower. That is BS too.
> Buy it, ride it, drink beer. Life's too short to worry about inches.



Come back YS


----------



## Alan O (13 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Com back YS


Yes, I miss him.


----------

